# Washing Machine Replacement



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I have a 20 year old Whirpool washing machine that is starting to have issues. It rocks back and forth like crazy, it's extremely loud, sometimes spits nasty deposits into the laundry, and just started leaking from the bottom (not from the water lines, which I recently replaced). I'm thinking of just replacing it. I didn't replace it sooner, because I've been frugal for the last couple of years. What should I do? Call a repair man to fix it? That could easily cost $200+ I think. I'm not sure I want to spend that on a 20 year old machine. Or just buy a new one? There are some boxing week sales right now, and one place also offered to give me a $100 prepaid visa if I bought the washer from them. How much should I spend on a washer? I want something that's going to be durable, as I plan to stay in this house for a while.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Personally, I'd go with buying a new one as a 20 year old machine will likely not have any parts if that is what is needed to repair. Personally, I'd go LG or Samsung front load, but others may have different opinions.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! I've looked at Samsung and LG, but I'm leaning towards a top loading Whirlpool. Top loading machines aren't as energy/water efficient, but I think they are more effective at cleaning, personally.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Fisherman30 said:


> Top loading machines aren't as energy/water efficient, but I think they are more effective at cleaning, personally.


Old school thinking. The Great Debate and Front vs Top are just two links telling you front load cleans better. Hard to believe but we got our first front load 5 years ago or so and will never go back.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Main bearings are prone to go on front loaders. 5 years of laundry for only 2 people and took it to the dump. Bearing alone was going to be about 400. My wife is the queen of laundry, says she likes doing it - lol. We switched back to a top loader -no agitator and she's very happy!


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

What's the reason for not getting one with an agitator? I've heard an agitator is preferable in a top loader, because it creates the necessary friction to clean the clothes.


----------



## diharv (Apr 19, 2011)

Our top load Maytag is still going after 23 years. An oddity for sure but my sister is on her second front load machine in the last ten years. They absolutely don't last as long and you have to leave the door open when not in use otherwise mold becomes an issue. Our next one will be another top load Maytag when the current one dies.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I've used a wide variety of both front and top load machines over the last 10 years, because of what I find in apartment laundry rooms.

The top load machines use more water because they fill up with water and the clothes swim around in them. I think they do a much better job at cleaning.

The front load machines I've tried don't seem to clean as well. Maybe some models do a better job. I also find that they often have a musty smell inside (the mold issue mentioned above). When I'm using shared facilities, I often find long hairs and other filthy looking things trapped in the door gasket too.

Because of covid, I've been sanitizing things before I do laundry in shared facilities. I usually start by wiping things down with a disinfectant cloth, and I'll run this over the inside metal surfaces. When I run the cloths along the door gasket of the front loaders, they come out absolutely *filthy. *This was so gross that after a couple times, I stopped using the front loaders and now only use the top loaders.

Also see: Front load washer gross moldy gasket - Bogleheads.org


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Another vote for top load for the reasons already mentioned.


----------



## saba58329 (Dec 30, 2020)

Personally, I'd go with buying a new one.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I think I'm going to get a new top load whirlpool model with agitator. Whirlpool owns Maytag. I think the quality should be similar. There are a few Maytag models I was considering, but this Whirpool comes in the size I want, and has better reviews than the Maytags of similar price. It's on sale at my local appliance shop for $850, and I think they will sell it to me a bit cheaper. They will also deliver it for $60 and take away the old one. It would be nice to have a matching dryer, but there's no point wasting $850 replacing a dryer that doesn't need to be replaced yet. The dryer is 17 years old, so I'm sure its time is coming.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm definitely Front Loader.

I had a Sears/Frigidaire, which had a design defect.
Replaced with an LG, have had it for 11 years so far.

Advantages
Fast.
Cleaner clothes.
High capacity. Mine washers king size comforter no problem.
They come out of the washer much dryer (IMO).


I use it heavily. I've had to make some repairs.
1 Drain pump (sand destroyed the seals causing failure)
Solenoid valve replacement. (leaked)


Usage.
2 kids, cloth diapers. That means the very hot "sanitary" && "heavy soil" cycle every 2-3 days. for about 3 years.

I also use fabric clothes for most household cleaning, I run that 1.5x/wk. (again on the heavy soil, and sanitary cycles)
Plus laundry for the family. (we wash the kids clothes separately so we don't have to sort their nearly identical sizes)
Basically on average about 8-10 loads a week, for 11+ years.

Just use HE detergent (I like Purex from Costco, or PC Free from Loblaws)


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I've used a wide variety of both front and top load machines over the last 10 years, because of what I find in apartment laundry rooms.
> 
> The top load machines use more water because they fill up with water and the clothes swim around in them. I think they do a much better job at cleaning.
> 
> ...


Musty smell: get rid of it by using dishwasher detergent (No clothes) on hot heavy cycle. may take three or more cycles to clear it. 
Prevent musty smell by leaving door open when not in use. 

OP, Buy a new washer of a brand and type known for reliability.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

You might want to check Consumer Reports for reliability ratings or for recommendations. We can access CR through our library on line digital offerings.

We had to replace a fridge two months ago. Came down to Whirlpool or LG. Checked with CR. Whirlpool had terrible reliability ratings for fridges so we went with LG. It was harder to get an LG. We had to call around. Everyone had Whirlpools that could be delivered immediately so that is what the retailers seemed to be pushing.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

One plus for front load pair, is that they provide additional counter space! 

We have front loading Kenmore HE2 washer and Kenmore dryer. Both made by Whirlpool. Probably about 14-15 yrs old. We have had some problems with both. Like most (all?) appliances these days, everything is controlled by electronics. It is those that cause appliances to fail, seldom the drive mechanisms. Problem is, that each of the electronic modules can cost several hundred $$. A visit from a technician, about the same. So they often get tossed. 

Although we have had problems, we have never called a technician! Being a DIYer, I searched for and found the repair manuals that a technician would use. Then did what we used to do with our old desktop computers. Unplugged, cleaned and reinserted every connection (They often use similar edge connectors to those computers used. Some more like those used on cars these days.). Just a first step in making sure we didn't just have a poor connection somewhere. As it turned out, this totally solved the problems we have had for both dryer and more recently the washer. If this had not worked, further troubleshooting and repair might have entailed replacing modules or other parts. 

The shaking could be caused by a number of things. First thing to make sure of is that the feet are properly adjusted so that machine cannot be rocked in any direction. Second is to not overload and see if that helps. Our washer was shaking, and just these steps cured the problem.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Pluto said:


> Musty smell: get rid of it by using dishwasher detergent (No clothes) on hot heavy cycle. may take three or more cycles to clear it.
> Prevent musty smell by leaving door open when not in use.
> 
> OP, Buy a new washer of a brand and type known for reliability.


I run an affresh tab every 3-4 months.
But really with regular use I didn't notice a problem.
And we washed diapers.


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 2017)

I have a ~20 year old front load Miele washer and dryer that came with the house. Had to replace a solenoid (YouTube learned self repair) and that is it so far. 
The parts used are all much higher quality than most new machines. Cast Iron instead of concrete for weight/stability. 
To avoid repairs and potentially double life span I would consider Miele again when I need a replacement.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I guess I wasn't paying attention as I thought Miele's specialty is quality vacuum cleaners. Did you have problems with getting the parts and what's the price range for a washer? I'm just asking off cuff here obviously.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> I run an affresh tab every 3-4 months.
> But really with regular use I didn't notice a problem.


Yea I use the machine wash tabs every now and then on a sanitize setting (or the hottest setting)

I've experienced the nasty shared washers and heard of people being surprised they need to run a wash cycle

"Oh that's why my washer smells of mold?"


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

The last time we had an appliance repair person at our home (ten years ago) to repair our dishwasher we asked him about what dishwasher and what washing machine to buy in terms of reliability, parts availability/cost etc. He recommend lower end offerings of certain brands at that time. His comment was to forget about the bells and whistles which you will not use. Base the base model. More often same guts, same everything, without the add ons.

When we replaced the washing machine DW did not even go to the store. Narrowed it down to two labels that were the same products, Sears and Whirlpool, called Sears and Best Buy for price/delivery. Sears won. The salesman suggested the DW come into the store to see the product. DW asked if they were still square and white. Then gave our credit card number and asked for it to be shipped asap. At the end of the day it is only a washing machine.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

May I suggest a machine no one here will have heard about? That Staber washer. Built in the U.S. (we want to make America great again, do we not?).

We live off-grid and use only electricity from solar and wind power. So we like appliances that are energy efficient. Moreover, we will never get anyone to get in a boat and come to where we are for a service call. So we shop for items based on durability and, if something does go wrong, something we can easily repair ourselves with limited effort and cost. 

For us, the Staber top load washer has served admirably for many years.






Residential Clothes Washers | Staber Industries, Inc.


Searching for an energy efficient residential washer? Look no further than Staber! Our residential washers eliminate odors, quickly clean clothes, and help you save on energy costs. Call Staber today to get started!




www.staber.com


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Fisherman30 said:


> What's the reason for not getting one with an agitator? I've heard an agitator is preferable in a top loader, because it creates the necessary friction to clean the clothes.


I consulted with my hopsing and she says the clothes get cleaner, easier on the clothes and allows more capacity! Ours is Maytag.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> May I suggest a machine no one here will have heard about? That Staber washer. Built in the U.S. (we want to make America great again, do we not?).
> 
> We live off-grid and use only electricity from solar and wind power. So we like appliances that are energy efficient. Moreover, we will never get anyone to get in a boat and come to where we are for a service call. So we shop for items based on durability and, if something does go wrong, something we can easily repair ourselves with limited effort and cost.
> 
> ...


 ... definitely never heard of this brand. Guess doesn't hurt to check it out but the MAGA reminder ... lol.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Fisherman30 said:


> Thanks everyone! I think I'm going to get a new top load whirlpool model with agitator. Whirlpool owns Maytag. I think the quality should be similar. There are a few Maytag models I was considering, but this Whirpool comes in the size I want, and has better reviews than the Maytags of similar price. It's on sale at my local appliance shop for $850, and I think they will sell it to me a bit cheaper. They will also deliver it for $60 and take away the old one. It would be nice to have a matching dryer, but there's no point wasting $850 replacing a dryer that doesn't need to be replaced yet. The dryer is 17 years old, so I'm sure its time is coming.


FWIW a friend of mine used to own a store in the Kootneys - small town general store that sold everything. He said there's very low margin for retailers in appliances 20%. He said whirpool was good, but he's been out of the business for 10 + years.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Fisherman30 said:


> What's the reason for not getting one with an agitator? I've heard an agitator is preferable in a top loader, because it creates the necessary friction to clean the clothes.


Agitators kill clothes and they are not necessary to swish the water between the threads. You will never go back once you have one without an agitator.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a top load Kitchen Aid washer and a Whirlpool dryer that came with
the house that I bought 17 years ago
that are still working great and no repairs


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I lost the debate with my Wife on front load/top load pro's/con's. She's dead set on having a top load machine, so that's what we went for. Regular price was $1000, and they wanted $60 for delivery/taking the old one away. I got them down to $850 on it, and also got a $100 prepaid visa. Went for the Whirpool WTW5105HC. I am renting a uhaul trailer and appliance dolly for $30, and getting a friend to help me take the old one to the recycling depot (it's free recycling). Hopefully it lasts a long time. It has some features we were interested in. It has a "tap" option, where you can press a button, and water pours out sort of like a tap, and it has a built in scrub brush you can use under the tap inside the washer to scrub stains, which should be handy with the baby clothes.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ How much is your friend charging for his time? or are you treating him to lunch? $60 delivery + take away the thing seems more worthwhile to me than versus your saving $30 with a DIY with a friend. Then that's just me.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

I had a 33 year old Kenmore (top load, agitator type). I decided last year, with the 25% rebate from the government, that I'd take the opportunity to buy a new one, as the Kenmore wasn't going to last forever. I got a front-load LG. I'm satisfied with the cleaning job it does, but I'm not convinced it's really more energy efficient. A regular load takes double the time as my old machine. I don't notice any odor to the machine, but I wipe dry the gasket and the door after each load and keep the door open for a day. I also drain the water out of the drain pump fairly often.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm going to treat him to some pizza/beer. The main reason I'm doing it this way is because the fastest delivery I could get would be about a week, since this is high season (boxing week) for the appliance dealers. I can't really wait a week, so I'm picking it up myself tomorrow.


----------



## Pappa Tigger (Apr 17, 2020)

I find that things that are stuck on clothes are cleaned better by my mom's old washer with agitator than with my front load. It's also easy to add laundry boosters and adjust water temps. Otherwise, the front load wrings out water better. I do find that my new whirlpool in my new home leaves little to no water in the gasket area compared to the old whirlpool in my old home so I don't even bother wiping things down. Either way, I keep the doors opened as soon as the load is finished just in case.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

If you are mechanically inclined, most of these machines are easy to fix and parts are inexpensive if you buy them from one of the many online parts suppliers. When I was working I would just call the repair guy and he would come and take care of it. But now that I am retired and have time on my hands, I am willing to do a few tests and order parts shipped to my door when possible. Last year it was the 8 or 9 year old washing machine and this year the dryer. Washing machine was a fairly large repair and cost 2-300 in parts which would not have been worth doing with service call, labour and parts markup. Dryer was a new heating element that was easy and inexpensive.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I’ve tackled a few repairs myself. Other than the electronics, washers, dryers, dishwashers and ranges are fairly simple devices. I’ve changed the circulation pump, drain pump and fill valve on a dishwasher. Ignitor on a gas oven. Belts and rollers on a dryer. dont think I’ve ever had to touch a washer. Many of the major brands are manufactured by the same company or have very similar designs. With YouTube and DIY forums, it’s really easy. 

on the topic of washers, it’s a good idea to change the supply lines every 5-10 years (if you don’t have a shut-off valve.). The constant pressure and cycling puts extra strain on them. They are a leading cause of floods.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

If you tend to jam a lot of clothing into your washing machine then a top load will do better as it uses more water and can handle being overfilled a little better. A front load machine will clean better otherwise.

People don't follow instructions very well, water should be drained out after each use so front load machines tends to get musty. Easy fix - use some bleach then start following instructions. I drain mine after each use and leave the door open a crack, no mildew smells.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Synergy said:


> If you tend to jam a lot of clothing into your washing machine then a top load will do better as it uses more water and can handle being overfilled a little better. A front load machine will clean better otherwise.
> 
> People don't follow instructions very well, water should be drained out after each use so front load machines tends to get musty. Easy fix - use some bleach then start following instructions. I drain mine after each use and leave the door open a crack, no mildew smells.


What do you mean “should be drained out after each use”. Doesn’t the spin cycle drain the drum?


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Money172375 said:


> What do you mean “should be drained out after each use”. Doesn’t the spin cycle drain the drum?


As far as I know, most front load machines have a drain and filter that must be drained / cleaned regularly. Do a quick google or youtube search and you will see what I'm talking about. There's always a little bit of water left in the machine.

Same goes for backflow valve preventers in your basement and septic system filters. They need to be serviced / cleaned regularly. But must people don't and they wonder why they end up with problems....


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Seems a lot of CMFers are quite knowledgeable when it comes to washers and dryers?

I never get close to them, unless for some reason they stop working.

ADDED: - I don't own a tee-shirt!


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Synergy said:


> As far as I know, most front load machines have a drain and filter that must be drained / cleaned regularly. Do a quick google or youtube search and you will see what I'm talking about. There's always a little bit of water left in the machine.
> 
> Same goes for backflow valve preventers in your basement and septic system filters. They need to be serviced / cleaned regularly. But must people don't and they wonder why they end up with problems....


Don’t think mine has one. Don’t see any mention in the manual.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

You guys use those washing machine cleaner packs?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Don’t think mine has one. Don’t see any mention in the manual.


You should have something like this.





I didn't clean mine regularly, it filled up (clogged) with sand.
I think the backup of sand is what killed the drain motor.


Also regarding cleaning tabs, there are a number of "frugal" options to do this. But I just use Affresh, though the tide ones are likely fine too, at $10/yr I'm not spending too much time researching it.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> You should have something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t. My filter is internal and requires the machine to be taken apart.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

agent99 said:


> Seems a lot of CMFers are quite knowledgeable when it comes to washers and dryers?
> 
> I never get close to them, unless for some reason they stop working.
> 
> ADDED: - I don't own a tee-shirt!


Actually fun to have a debate about top load versus front load, and try as we might, we all stay calm and respectful enjoying the last day of a bad year! 

I prefer a collar myself! Costco's are fine though!


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Money172375 said:


> Don’t think mine has one. Don’t see any mention in the manual.


I have a 2001 front load at my cabin. I had it apart last summer and it has a coin trap filter but no one would take it apart on a regular basis. I expect it's newer models that have these easily accessible.


----------

